# The Haunting Grounds 2010



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

This is the first of three videos I plan to make for our 2010 Haunt. This is from the Witch House (indoors) portion of the haunt. This is also my first attempt with a new video editor (Cyberlink Powerdirector). As soon as I get time to do the next video (the outdoor portion of the haunt), I'll post it here as a follow up in this thread.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, that is a beautiful witch's lair!!!! I absolutely love it. The set-up is just wonderful and I can't wait to see the video of your outdoor portion of your haunt!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I totally agree with Fick - Excellent Witches kitchen! Looks a great detail on the props! I liked the witch's cackle at the end 
Looking forward to your other Halloween haunt vidoes.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, just wow. Beautiful setup. I'm anxious to see everything else now!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, your witch house is beautiful. You did a wonderful job, I'm looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice! I'm a fan of detail, and it looks like you really did quite the set-up there. My favorite things are all the neat trinkets you have!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great witches room. Everything works so well together. Like Dude said, great attention to detail.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome job|!!! that witch set up looks like your looking at a movie set.great job.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful, amazing stuff! Awesome.

P.S. is that a Meatspider pumpkin I see on the shelf?!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job. Love the detail....


----------

